# PubMed- The therapeutic value of hyper-suggestibility.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*The therapeutic value of hyper-suggestibility.*

CMAJ. 2011 Feb 22;183(3):E149-50

Authors: Glauser W

PMID: 21262947 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

